# Candy bags for the ToT's....



## mic214 (Jun 22, 2010)

Our Halloween haunt is a haunted pirate ship, so for the past couple of years we have made "Pirate Booty Bags" for the ToT's.

The fabric bags are from the Oriental Trading Company and the stencils are from Michael's crafts store....

These were from 2008 (We made 100):










These were from last year (We made 200):


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Those are really cool! I used brown lunch bags and carved an image in a potato & stamped the bags & thought I was doing good..LOL.. Yours are GREAT!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, those are great, bet the tot's loved em!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Better watch out - that's the sort of thing that gets people coming back every year


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice touch. What does a batch of bags cost?


----------



## mic214 (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks all for the kind words....these bags are easy to make and the ToT's get a big kick out of them...

As I recall, the bags run about $6.00 per dozen.....


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love your bags. I used to use the little paper Halloween printed ones. After we started passing 300 TOTs it got to expensive to fill them. What all do put in yours?


----------



## mic214 (Jun 22, 2010)

We fill the bags with a combination of gold wrapped chocolate coins and other "Piratey" stuff, like spider or skull rings, rubber eyeballs, etc.....The Oriental Trading Post loves us....!!!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

The bags are great and it sounds like you really give out nice stuff,thats the kind of house you love to go to and ahve something to really remember your trick or treating.


----------

